# Phillipines Storm



## Boneman (Nov 8, 2013)

Winds of 195 mph with gusts reaching 235mph, offshore waves of 50 feet - just leaves one to hope and pray for the people there. Puts the little blow we had recently into proportion...


----------



## mosaix (Nov 8, 2013)

195 mph? Wow! 

I worked in Manila for a few weeks in the late 90s and a few days there was a storm in the late afternoon - conditions that most of us in the UK would regard as 'severe' and be running for cover but that they took in their stride. But there was nothing approaching those condition, Boneman. That must be truly frightening.


----------



## Nerds_feather (Nov 8, 2013)

This is the strongest cyclone ever recorded...surpassing Typhoon Tip (1979...peak of 190 mph winds) and Hurricane Camille (1969...peak of 190 mph winds).


----------

